# Any experience with placental insufficiency?



## Anxiously waiting (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello

I am 38 yrs old and have had T1 diabetes for over 30 yrs. my first pregnancy was last year and it was unplanned. It had high BG readings for the first 5 weeks (before learning I was pregnant) and ended up giving birth (stillbirth) at 23 weeks. It seems my placenta only grew to about 10 weeks and my baby (boy) only grew to about 15 weeks. This was devastating and I tried really hard to get my HBA1C under control. With the help of a CGM, I was able to bring it down to 6.2 but my sugars can still be up and down sometimes. I am now 15 weeks pregnant in my second pregnancy and was told yesterday that my blood test is showing markers which may indicate placental insufficiency. I've been crying for two days and I'm hoping that someone here has had experience with this and still had a positive outcome. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello. I am sorry I have no experience with this. I just wanted to welcome you so you know we are reading your post and to give your post a bump up to the top.
I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello and welcome 
I'm sorry I don't have any experience of this but I really hope someone comes along who can help. I'm so sorry for your loss and the worry of this happening again (((hugs)))


----------



## Anxiously waiting (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you. It is comforting to know that there are supportive people out there


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello Anxious I am so sorry to hear of your plight and hopes to carry your babes to full term ~ I'm understanding of your concerns ~ worries ~ and devastation at losing your little boy and I'm truly sorry for your loss - my heart goes out to you hun and I feel for you so much. Others will be along soon who will be able to advise you as I'm not in a position to do this myself. Sending lots of love and big {{{{hugs}}}} to comfort you, take care x


----------

